# X5 won't stay running



## dshannon21.ds (12 mo ago)

Have replaced pyrofuse (dyi) when it was fired from hitting a pothole. Well that day car kept driving but when I stopped it wouldn't start nor jump." Pyrofuse activated". I replaced it,spliced positive batt.cable to attach new setup, drove fine for 2wks or so then while driving it just lost power and that's how it is now. I can jump it,fires right up,but loses all power w/in 5 sec. Can't read codes b/c car dies B4 reader throws codes..and car dies while still hooked up to jump starter. What wud u start with and how to test the possible culprits? Fuel pump,relay,alternator,issue with battery cables?..sensor...just wanna know what the problem is causing this complete loss of power. Thanks!


----------

